
Rich Russians Are Hoarding Ventilators - doener
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2020/03/21/exclusive-rich-russians-are-hoarding-ventilators-to-protect-themselves-against-the-coronavirus-a69703
======
doener
Seems like rich Americans and rich Russians have something in common:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22653962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22653962)

